# Panda Cory?



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

So I may now be stuck with a panda cory. My sister came home with fish for my tank. I may be able to salvage the situation for one of them, but I'm 99.999% certain there is just no way for the panda cory to work in my 29 gallon. But Petsmart may not take the fish back and I think my sister really, really likes the panda cory. And I know she was just trying to be nice. Plus it's our birthday tomorrow and I really don't want to upset her.

So here's my question:
I have an empty 10 gallon tank and a spare heater. I have to go to the pet store anyway to get additional stuff for the pleco she added to my tank. If I came back with an aerator, sand, and a few more panda corys for it to shoal with, is this fish possible to keep in a 10 gallon? I've researched it, and some sources I've found said that would be fine. But I figured I'd ask you guys just to be sure, because I know Google isn't always accurate.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Yup, they'll be fine in the 10! You could have a dozen in there if it's just the cories.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Is this a regular panda cory, or a dwarf cory? Panda cory shouldn't be in anything smaller than a 30 gallon. Dwarf (pygmy) cory if I'm not mistaken are the smallest of the cory species, and even they need at least a 15 gallon.


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm honestly not sure. My sister just showed up with a bag with fish in it, and she didn't have a clue. In fact, she insisted that it wasn't a Cory, but a catfish. But then when I said "Panda Cory", she recognized the word "Panda".

I put it in the 10 gallon for now, since I figure better that than getting bullied by the Kribs in my 29 gallon. But I guess I'll have to think about either an upgrade or rehoming.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

AngesRadieux said:


> she insisted that it wasn't a Cory, but a catfish.



Tell her corydoras are catfish. ;-)

Edit: If you find that you cannot upgrade right now, you can call around to the local mom and pop fish stores and ask if you can donate him. Only a manager can approve that, so be sure to ask for one.


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Mousie said:


> Tell her corydoras are catfish. ;-)


I tried. I also did tell her they were shoaling fish and I can't have just one by itself, but she insisted the lady at PetSmart told her it would be fine. And then when I first said it wouldn't work in my 29 gallons, I put it in a Kritter Keeper temporarily to get it out of the bag, and she commented that it was a really little fish and asked why I couldn't just leave it in the Kritter Keeper. -.-

Er... No filter, no heater, no aeration, and the rate ammonia would build up in that little container=dead fishy?

It's really not her fault, though. She was trying to be nice, and the person at the store told her it would be fine. I'm just praying the Rubber Lip Pleco she bought me really is a Rubber Lip and not some other species that gets massive.

Edit: There's only one fish store near me that's not a Petco or PetSmart, and they haven't had Panda Corys in stock for months, so I'm kind of doubtful that they'd take this one, since they probably wouldn't be able to sell just one on its own very easily. I'll see what I can do, but I'm not terribly optimistic about them taking it.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I have kept panda cories in 10 gallons tanks and they've thrived. Many websites state 10 gallons as the minimum.


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

SplashyBetta said:


> I have kept panda cories in 10 gallons tanks and they've thrived. Many websites state 10 gallons as the minimum.


I'll keep that in mind. Maybe I'll watch him and see how he does. I did see that some sites said 10 gallons was fine. There seems to be a lot of conflicting information out there, and I'll be the first to admit that I didn't thoroughly research the species because getting them hadn't even crossed my mind.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't suggest a dozen in 10 gallon. I've used a 10 gallon for quarantine with only 5 and I can attest they were not very happy in there. My cories are happier in my 29 gallon it works fine. That is assuming you are not overstocked.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

SplashyBetta said:


> Many websites state 10 gallons as the minimum.





AngesRadieux said:


> I'll keep that in mind. Maybe I'll watch him and see how he does. I did see that some sites said 10 gallons was fine. There seems to be a lot of conflicting information out there, and I'll be the first to admit that I didn't thoroughly research the species because getting them hadn't even crossed my mind.


Aquatic veterinarians (several physical vet offices, not just online sellers), Foster & Smith, recommend no less than 30 gallons. Always be careful of what you read online because a lot of the information is anecdotal.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1161+934&pcatid=934


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mousie said:


> Is this a regular panda cory, or a dwarf cory? Panda cory shouldn't be in anything smaller than a 30 gallon. Dwarf (pygmy) cory if I'm not mistaken are the smallest of the cory species, and even they need at least a 15 gallon.


Just wanted to point out for future knowledge, you are able too keep 10 of Pygmy Cories in a 10 gallon. Without messing up the bioload.


Anyways, back too topic, I believe you should either figure some way to return the Cory, or donate it to someone or a store with Cories 

A 10 gallon is way too small for a shoal of Corydoras. (Depending on species)


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Panda corys might work in a ten as they are one of the smallest of the full sized corys. It's not ideal as they need a good amount of room to move around, but it's not unreasonable either.

BTW live aquaria is not the best place to get info on tank size requirements, they always suggest tanks that are way bigger than what they actually needed. I use seriously fish for info, it's way more accurate and thorough on info, although you need to do some math for gallons.

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/corydoras-panda/


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone. The panda cory didn't make it, anyway. It didn't really eat and it died within two days, so I'm guessing something was probably already wrong with it at the store. :/ I tried, but I'm apparently not all that good at this.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> Just wanted to point out for future knowledge, you are able too keep 10 of Pygmy Cories in a 10 gallon.





n25philly said:


> Panda corys might work in a ten as they are one of the smallest of the full sized corys.


Just an FYI; Panda Cory (Corydorus Panda, spots resembling a panda bear) and Pygmy Cory (Corydorus Pygmaeus, has horizontal black lines) are two different catfish. Panda Cory require a minimum 30 gallon tank. Pygmy Cory require a minimum 10 to 15 gallon tank.



n25philly said:


> BTW live aquaria is not the best place to get info on tank size requirements, they always suggest tanks that are way bigger than what they actually needed. I use seriously fish for info, it's way more accurate and thorough on info, although you need to do some math for gallons.


Live Aquaria suggests 1 gallon minimum for a betta. You think 1 gallon is way bigger than what is actually needed?

Live Aquaria is ran by aquatic veterinarians Foster & Smith, who have over 30 years veterinary experience (with other animals too). Here's their About page.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/general.cfm?gid=322


----------

